# cedilha no KDE

## luy_

No meu notebook levei algun tempo para isolar o problema que tenho da digitação. O mapa do meu teclado é americano e como uso o portugês, é necessário a tecla <ç> mas quando digito <'>+<c> aparece <ć>. 

Solução paleativa: O meu teclado está configurado corretamente e o X também. Prova disso é que o xev mostra:

```

# xev

KeyRelease event, serial 34, synthetic NO, window 0x3800001,

    root 0x89, subw 0x0, time 1873571, (440,401), root:(443,482),

    state 0x0, keycode 48 (keysym 0xfe51, dead_acute), same_screen YES,

    XLookupString gives 2 bytes: (c2 b4) "´"

    XFilterEvent returns: False

KeyPress event, serial 34, synthetic NO, window 0x3800001,

    root 0x89, subw 0x0, time 1875223, (440,401), root:(443,482),

    state 0x0, keycode 54 (keysym 0x63, c), same_screen YES,

    XLookupString gives 1 bytes: (63) "c"

    XmbLookupString gives 1 bytes: (63) "c"

    XFilterEvent returns: True

KeyPress event, serial 34, synthetic NO, window 0x3800001,

    root 0x89, subw 0x0, time 1875223, (440,401), root:(443,482),

    state 0x0, keycode 0 (keysym 0x1000107, U0107), same_screen YES,

    XLookupString gives 0 bytes:

    XmbLookupString gives 2 bytes: (c3 a7) "ç"

    XFilterEvent returns: False

```

 O openoffice e outros programa funcionam corretamente (geram <ç>) mas o kedit, konsole etc. não (gera <ć>). 

Percebo que tenho que recompilar algum pacote que inicialmente está instalado sem este suporte (do cedilla) ou com um suporte alterado para o estilo americano e que agora eu alterei para o brasileiro.

----------

## oandarilho01

Uma maneira de produzir o cedilha nestes cenários é utilizar a combinação de teclas <AltGr>+<,>

Eu utilizo desta forma no meu Pavillion dv6736.

----------

